# Lonely in Kuwait



## g00ner (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Just moved to Kuwait, for work, in the last couple of days from the UK. Am currently staying in company apartment in the Salamyia area and would really like to meet up with other expats. Am interested in lots of activities from football to reading and eating out to walking. 

I also might be interested in a house share if anyone is up for that.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Nick


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Nick, I've been here for last 3 months. This place blows and I'm a very social person.
Thank god I go back to the states in Jan


----------



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

g00ner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just moved to Kuwait, for work, in the last couple of days from the UK. Am currently staying in company apartment in the Salamyia area and would really like to meet up with other expats. Am interested in lots of activities from football to reading and eating out to walking.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick
ve 
My name is Mohsin . I have just saw your thread and was interested in how did you find the job in Kuwait. I am very interested in Kuwait and would be very thankful if you can share your experience.

I have tried on different website but no luck. I mean they even didn't reply to my emails and applications.

Could you please help me as how did you apply for the job, what website you have used and how did you get the interview ?

I will be very thankfull nick for your help.

Mohsin Shah


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

I will be moving to kuwait for a year.. should arrive january 3rd. up for meeting some people.


----------

